# What is it with crappy movies lately???



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, I go to see a movie every weekend.  The last 3 weekends have been filled with crappy movies and it's getting to be a downer.

3 weeks ago - Inglorious Bastards - Now I am a fan of Quentin Tarantino but I found this movie to be crap.  It was a boring 2.5 hours that honestly I would have left after about the first 20 minutes.  I only stayed because those I was with thought it might get better...it never did.  Nothing beats Pulp Fiction & Resevoir Dogs IMO.

2 weeks ago - District 9 - Thought this looked different and may be interesting...not.  It was filmed in documentary style and was honestly just weird.  We went to see this on the recommendation of a friend and needless to say will NOT be taking his movie advice again.

Yesterday - Gamers - For all the hype I was expecting a great action flick.  Nope.  The action scenes were all done to look like a video game so they were sort of choppy and hard to follow.  The acting was not bad it was just not great.  Gerrard Butler has done much better IMO.

Anyone watched any good or bad movies lately?


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_OK, I go to see a movie every weekend. The last 3 weekends have been filled with crappy movies and it's getting to be a downer.

3 weeks ago - Inglorious Bastards - Now I am a fan of Quentin Tarantino but I found this movie to be crap. It was a boring 2.5 hours that honestly I would have left after about the first 20 minutes. I only stayed because those I was with thought it might get better...it never did. Nothing beats Pulp Fiction & Resevoir Dogs IMO.

2 weeks ago - District 9 - Thought this looked different and may be interesting...not. It was filmed in documentary style and was honestly just weird. We went to see this on the recommendation of a friend and needless to say will NOT be taking his movie advice again.

Yesterday - Gamers - For all the hype I was expecting a great action flick. Nope. The action scenes were all done to look like a video game so they were sort of choppy and hard to follow. The acting was not bad it was just not great. Gerrard Butler has done much better IMO.

Anyone watched any good or bad movies lately?_

 






 I loved Inglorious Basterds. I wasnt bored at anytime, I thought the acting was great and the dialouge very cheeky and very Quentin Tarintino. Donny Donnowitz had to be my favorite character.

But I watched 'Funny People' the other day and was dying for it to end. I love most Apatow movies but was very dissapointed. It drug on so long and was extremely boring in my opinion.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_OK, I go to see a movie every weekend.  The last 3 weekends have been filled with crappy movies and it's getting to be a downer.

2 weeks ago - District 9 - Thought this looked different and may be interesting...not.  It was filmed in documentary style and was honestly just weird.  We went to see this on the recommendation of a friend and needless to say will NOT be taking his movie advice again._

 
^OMG seriously?? I thoroughly enjoyed that movie and thought that it was one of the best movies I have seen a a long, long time. The story was so compelling and the main actor did a really good job.  I wont say much in case others have not seen it but after I watched the movie I learned that it was shot in an actual slum in South Africa - all but one of the shacks was an actual place that people lived in. I watched this movie twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The worst movie I have seen recently is... _*GI Joe*_. What a complete pile of garbage that was. Thanks for ruining one of my favorite cartoons Hollywood. Boooooo!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_





 I loved Inglorious Basterds. I wasnt bored at anytime, I thought the acting was great and the dialouge very cheeky and very Quentin Tarintino. Donny Donnowitz had to be my favorite character.

But I watched 'Funny People' the other day and was dying for it to end. I love most Apatow movies but was very dissapointed. It drug on so long and was extremely boring in my opinion._

 
No one I know who saw Inglorious Bastards liked it in fact.  Guess to each their own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The story was predictable and LONG.  Well maybe it just seemed long because it dragged on forever!!

Haven't seen Funny People but it was not on my list to see anyway so I will be missing it.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^OMG seriously?? I thoroughly enjoyed that movie and thought that it was one of the best movies I have seen a a long, long time. The story was so compelling and the main actor did a really good job. I wont say much in case others have not seen it but after I watched the movie I learned that it was shot in an actual slum in South Africa - all but one of the shacks was an actual place that people lived in. I watched this movie twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The worst movie I have seen recently is... *GI Joe*. What a complete pile of garbage that was. Thanks for ruining one of my favorite cartoons Hollywood. Boooooo!



_

 
Really???  I can't stand documentary style films unless they are in fact a documentary.  The story was definitely different but was not something I would see again.  If it had been a documentary about the actual slums THAT would have been interesting.  This was just over the top IMO.

Haven't seen GI Joe yet but a friend told me it was terrible so I was avoiding it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2009)

it is the worst to go pay your $10 or so bucks and leave feeling jipped. Thankfully i just saw the time traveler's wife and thought it was great, even better IMO where they ended than the book. a bit of reprieve--i honestly didnt like my sister's keeper, the book was far better...i felt so sad for the entire thing and don't ever want to see it again.

i guess thats the problem with reading the books first.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_it is the worst to go pay your $10 or so bucks and leave feeling jipped. Thankfully i just saw the time traveler's wife and thought it was great, even better IMO where they ended than the book. a bit of reprieve--i honestly didnt like my sister's keeper, the book was far better...i felt so sad for the entire thing and don't ever want to see it again.

i guess thats the problem with reading the books first._

 
It def sucks to pay for the movie and then feel jipped!!  They are getting so expensive too.

I often read the books first as well and most of the time the books are better.  The reviews of the Time Traveller's Wife were not good so I avoided it.  I didn't want to see My Sister's Keeper in the theatre as I prefer to watch sad movies that make me cry at home!  I hate crying in public! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will wait until both of these come out on video I think.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, out of the ones you mentioned, I've only watched District 9 and though I thought it was ok, I didn't get all the fuss :/ 

I gave up on Hollywood a long time ago. I watch mostly foreign and indie movies. I find there's more variety there to satisfy my craving for something different. 

I would say the only Hollywood movie I've truly enjoyed within the last 5 years was The Reader. In comparison they've made so many crappy movies that they hardly ever get my money nowadays, lol!


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2009)

I hated The Hangover. Didn't laugh once - shit movie.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_The worst movie I have seen recently is... *GI Joe*. What a complete pile of garbage that was. Thanks for ruining one of my favorite cartoons Hollywood. Boooooo!



_

 
^ I totally agree. G.I. Joe could have been any generic action/military movie if it didn't have the character names and I totally could have lived without seeing it. I saw Gamer as well b/c I LOVE Gerard Butler and while it was certainly entertaining, definitely not the best movie he's ever done. Now, on the flip side, The Ugly Truth with him and Katherine Heigl was absolutely freakin' fantastic! It was hilarious and while I'm not a fan of Heigl, I thought she did a great job. So far these past few months the only movies I was truly impressed with were The Ugly Truth, Star Trek and Harry Potter and I did enjoy Inglorious Basterds. I had NO interest in seeing the Hangover b/c I don't enjoy those types of movies. Funny People was just ok. It was a little crazy seeing Eric Bana in a comedic role but I did enjoy the change. 
I'm really looking forward to 9 and I'm dying for a preview of the new Clash of the Titans movie which supposedly won't be out til next year.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 7, 2009)

^^^I also saw Gamer just for Gerard Butler and also much preferred the Ugly Truth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny enough I just watched an older movie (2008) with Gerard Butler as well called RocknRolla which I liked.  Britsh humour by Guy Richie...I am def a fan of his movies; Snatch, Lock Stock & Two Smoking Barrels...Also looking forward to Sherlock Holmes with Robert Downey Jr. also by Richie.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^I also saw Gamer just for Gerard Butler and also much preferred the Ugly Truth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny enough I just watched an older movie (2008) with Gerard Butler as well called RocknRolla which I liked. Britsh humour by Guy Richie...I am def a fan of his movies; Snatch, Lock Stock & Two Smoking Barrels...Also looking forward to Sherlock Holmes with Robert Downey Jr. also by Richie._

 
I tried watching RocknRolla and couldn't get into it! I think I might try again. And of course I loved P.S. I Love You. I can't wait for Holmes either. I had forgotten that one!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I hated The Hangover. Didn't laugh once - shit movie._

 
I am generally not a fan of comedies...in fact I rarely ever see them and can't remember many I liked.  Airplane series...shit...in fact anything with Leslie Nielson is crap.  Jim Carrey...not a fan...same for Adam Sandler.  In fact I much prefer action, horror or suspense.  Not a big fan of love stories either; just too sappy!

I did go to see the Hangover however and actually found myself laughing through most of it.  Not sure why as it was certainly not a cinematic masterpiece; guess it was just the timing but I found it hilarious.  Zach Galifianakis was great!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I tried watching RocknRolla and couldn't get into it! I think I might try again. And of course I loved P.S. I Love You. I can't wait for Holmes either. I had forgotten that one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Forgot about PS I love you...not generally a fan of love stories but as a fan of Gerard I Had to see it and found it was OK.  My problem with this flick is that I cannot stand Hilary Swank.  I mean I have a SERIOUS aversion to her!!  I literally avoid seeing her movies on purpose.  Don't know what it is really???

I have to be in a certain mood for Richie films or I just don't get into them.  Try it again; if nothing else you'll see Gerard!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2009)

i watched rocknrolla for the first time last week and i loved it too!

butler is shot so then watched ps i love you which had me in tears throughout the majority of the film!

as far as crappy movies.... not sure if this counts but i saw the special red dwarf episode they made last year and it was stupidly un-funny


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 9, 2009)

My sister said she saw All About Steve and said it was dumb. My husband was surprised I didn't want to see it...


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 9, 2009)

Uh, I hate paying for mediocre movies so I've been holding out for DVD rentals... the last movie I've seen in theaters and also in the last 3 months is Harry Potter... but I was also taking my little brothers. 

It's not worth it when your SO is an audio and videophile... we have awesome speakers and a projector at home... so my theater experience is at home.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 9, 2009)

the last movie I went to go see was The Hangover. I thought it was ok but wasn't that great like the previews made it look. It had some really funny parts and others were just stupid. I don't know, I guess its all just a matter of opinion??


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Uh, I hate paying for mediocre movies so I've been holding out for DVD rentals... the last movie I've seen in theaters and also in the last 3 months is Harry Potter... but I was also taking my little brothers. 

It's not worth it when your SO is an audio and videophile... we have awesome speakers and a projector at home... so my theater experience is at home._

 

Thats awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had a home movie theater like that!! I agree though, I also wait for movies to go out to DVD. I waited for the new Fast & Furious movie to go to DVD before I saw it, and thank goodness I did because I was a little disappointed!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_Thats awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had a home movie theater like that!! I agree though, I also wait for movies to go out to DVD. I waited for the new Fast & Furious movie to go to DVD before I saw it, and thank goodness I did because I was a little disappointed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hehe, it is awesome but it has its downs too. Since we don't have a dedicated theater room and we have an open living room, dining and kitchen when someone watches a movie all the lights have to be off in the other rooms. And I have dark curtains covering all these windows so we kind of live in a dungeon setting... heh. Not so great for multitasking, but it works out with just us two.


----------

